# Carbon Fiber Grips



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Anyone have opinions on CFX Composite Carbon Fiber Grips?
I don't see the ID stated. I was curious about weight and really too how they feel in your hand.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have some in my box that I have not used. They are not soft but are light and feel like they will hold up well. The foam under the weave feels like hard foam.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*carbon fiber*



Whitebassfisher said:


> Anyone have opinions on CFX Composite Carbon Fiber Grips?
> I don't see the ID stated. I was curious about weight and really too how they feel in your hand.


Carbon fiber, acrylic, and varnished wood. are cosmetically appealing but not functional, they are called grips for a reason. They get slick when fished, i want a rod i can fish. Just my opinion.

Allan
Seekfishing.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Are you guys referring to the mesh feeling grips with a hard foam core or actual carbon fiber with resin over it?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I have 1 finished CF grip set I can weigh. These were made on the 6 lb foam:
The 2 1/2" butt w/ rubber butt plug weighs 13.2 grams.
The 4 1/2" rear weighs 13.0 grams. 
I would expect the matte finish CF grips on 7 lb foam to weigh very close, maybe slightly lighter. Any grip material can be slick w/ fish slime, but can be washed off easily from CF or acrylic...there are not slick when just wet w/ water.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I appreciate the weights Jerry, that helps.
I was referring to the CFX that Mudhole shows, which are not coated. Yes, they could have rod finish applied over them, but I was wanting to use them as is, other than rod finish in the winding check area to prevent possible un-raveling. I can see how acrylic or varnished wood would be very slick in actual fishing conditions. I bet the ones *Smackdaddy53* has but hasn't built with are what I am asking about. Do they HAVE to have resin finish applied?


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been making foam grips wrapped in carbon fiber then finished with epoxy for years.
Contrary to what someone posted about them being slick when wet they probably have never used them because its just the opposite. They grip well when wet and the best part is if you ever scuff or damage you can then just sand them down and recoat.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

YAKNTX said:


> I've been making foam grips wrapped in carbon fiber then finished with epoxy for years.
> Contrary to what someone posted about them being slick when wet they probably have never used them because its just the opposite. They grip well when wet and the best part is if you ever scuff or damage you can then just sand them down and recoat.


x2 - Half of the rods I use are carbon grips I've made and as YAKNTX has said, they do not get slick as snot when wet, they get tacky.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Well, I am going to try some carbon fiber grips. Even if a total failure, it won't rate anywhere near the top of my "stupidest things done" list. :walkingsm


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

*CF*

Been making CF grips for a year now and never had an issue. They are functional, and not slick when wet.


----------

